# Information about Granby Auxiliaries / STCC Police



## Beckymarie (Oct 13, 2016)

hi there, I have an interview with the auxiliary police department with granby next week and stcc police department tomorrow. Can anyone tell me more about granby's auxiliary department such as requirements and what they do and how often they are utilized. Also is it true they hire their reserves / specials off their auxiliary list? If so, how often is that roughly done(set time
Per year) or does it vary per person? Do they carry firearms / cuffs or are just more like a community services officer? I know it's a foot in the door but just some questions I have. 

As for STCC, can anyone tell me more about the police department? I can barely find any info on their department. And their campus is very small, what are they often doing and being a state school I know they have ch90, but do they actually do motor vehicle stops or is more of a keep the campus closed off from outsiders ordeal? 
Thank you, Becky


----------

